
What is wrong with “A successful Git branching model”? - sillysaurus3
https://barro.github.io/2016/02/a-succesful-git-branching-model-considered-harmful/
======
hermanradtke
I don't know why people over complicate this stuff.
[https://guides.github.com/introduction/flow/](https://guides.github.com/introduction/flow/)
is a simple and pragmatic workflow that the vast majority of teams can use. I
am sure there are reasons to deviate from this, but people should start with
this and then make changes as necessary.

------
sillysaurus3
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11190310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11190310)

